# Weird Repping issue happened



## Infinite (Feb 14, 2007)

Only one so far but I wanted to report it. I was repping someone and I got the thank you popup like 5 or 6 times.

--Infy


----------



## Carol (Feb 14, 2007)

Happened to me too before.  It's either the connection or the server sluggishness.  If you look in your control panel you'll see that you have only repped the person once.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Feb 14, 2007)

Infinite said:


> Only one so far but I wanted to report it. I was repping someone and I got the thank you popup like 5 or 6 times.
> 
> --Infy


You lucky bastard!


----------



## Lisa (Feb 14, 2007)

Touch Of Death said:


> You lucky bastard!



:lfao:

I sooo didn't expect that reaction! LOL!

It has happened to me too in the past, I believe it is a server issue.  No worries but if it continues, shoot Bob a pm for him to look into it.


----------



## Carol (Feb 14, 2007)

You can always test here if you want...

(just kidding) :lol:


----------



## Lisa (Feb 14, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> You can always test here if you want...
> 
> (just kidding) :lol: :LOL:



:lfao:  too funny!


----------



## Infinite (Feb 14, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> You can always test here if you want...
> 
> (just kidding) :lol:



Yeah your two little yellow stars clearly state you need the rep 

Of course I could always practice with the NEGATIVE option... didn't think this one all the way though did ya 

--Infy


----------



## Kreth (Feb 14, 2007)

How many times do I have to explain this?

Rep give Kreth is positive rep unimportant.


----------



## exile (Feb 14, 2007)

Infinite said:


> Yeah your two little yellow stars clearly state you need the rep
> 
> Of course I could always practice with the NEGATIVE option... didn't think this one all the way though did ya
> 
> --Infy



Good point, Infy, but here's something I bet _you've_ thought of... any neg rep Carol gets, she now has a pretty good idea where it came from... and with two golds and by far the better part of a third, _she hits heavy!_

So maybe discretion is the better part of valor, eh?


----------



## Infinite (Feb 14, 2007)

exile said:


> Good point, Infy, but here's something I bet _you've_ thought of... any neg rep Carol gets, she now has a pretty good idea where it came from... and with two golds and by far the better part of a third, _she hits heavy!_
> 
> So maybe discretion is the better part of valor, eh?



Oh I thought of it but I played the Princes Bride argument. 

"I got bad rep from you!"
"No you didn't"
"Yes I did it was anonymous but I know it was you.'
"Why?"
"You said you would."
"Why would I say I would and then make it anoynmous?"
"Well because you'd think that I'd think you didn't do it!"
"Well I did think that but then I thought that you would think that I would think that you would think that I would do that."
"Well then you admit to knowing... etc."
"But I didn't I only knew that you knew that I would know ... etc"

It worked well in my head 

--Infy


----------



## exile (Feb 14, 2007)

Infinite said:


> Oh I thought of it but I played the Princes Bride argument.
> 
> "I got bad rep from you!"
> "No you didn't"
> ...



Wasn't that one of the most hysterical examples of being too clever for your own good ever thought of (by a screenwriter, anyway)? I loved it! The question is, would something similar happen here? I mean , if Carol, instead of engaging you in clever logic  chains, simply landed on you like a ton of bricks, both gold stars (and then some) blazing...

... you were taking quite a chance there, Infy! :wink1:


----------



## Infinite (Feb 14, 2007)

exile said:


> Wasn't that one of the most hysterical examples of being too clever for your own good ever thought of (by a screenwriter, anyway)? I loved it! The question is, would something similar happen here? I mean , if Carol, instead of engaging you in clever logic  chains, simply landed on you like a ton of bricks, both gold stars (and then some) blazing...
> 
> ... you were taking quite a chance there, Infy! :wink1:



Chance is my middle name! Well really no it isn't but see Carol and I have this understanding... I understand she's a goddess and she lets me live its all good.

--Infy **** kissing for the win.


----------



## Ceicei (Feb 14, 2007)

Infinite said:


> Chance is my middle name! Well really no it isn't but see Carol and I have this understanding... I understand she's a goddess and she lets me live its all good.
> 
> --Infy **** kissing for the win.



Brown-noser!!


----------



## Infinite (Feb 14, 2007)

Ceicei said:


> Brown-noser!!



Hey! I wipe after every kiss!

--Infy


----------



## Ceicei (Feb 14, 2007)

Ya better... or else Carol will wipe you with her sticks! :uhyeah:  But then again, being a goddess suits her.


----------



## Infinite (Feb 14, 2007)

Ceicei said:


> Ya better... or else Carol will wipe you with her sticks! :uhyeah:  But then again, being a goddess suits her.



Well you have noticed in another post I called all mod's gods/goddesses not too demean Carol but I'm pretty free with the title 

YOU rank goddesshood cause well in a dark ally I'm sure i would lose 

--Infy


----------



## exile (Feb 14, 2007)

Infinite said:


> YOU rank goddesshood cause well in a dark ally I'm sure i would lose
> 
> --Infy



I'm from NY; dark alleys I understand and function well in. Some of the immediately preceding posts were getting into dark places where, well, maybe we didn't want to go...  :xtrmshock

Glad we're back on those mean streets! :wink1:


----------



## Infinite (Feb 14, 2007)

exile said:


> I'm from NY; dark alleys I understand and function well in. Some of the immediately preceding posts were getting into dark places where, well, maybe we didn't want to go...  :xtrmshock
> 
> Glad we're back on those mean streets! :wink1:



I am a shameless flirt I admit it... but I try to keep it to a minimum on this board out of respect for the women warriors. 

So while I may LOOK in the back ally's I tend to stick to the street lights.

Respect as they say is given freely and doubled when returned.

--Infy


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 14, 2007)

Y'all are funny. 



Short version, servers got hiccups, I'm burping the baby best I can do.


----------



## Infinite (Feb 14, 2007)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Y'all are funny.
> 
> 
> 
> Short version, servers got hiccups, I'm burping the baby best I can do.



Hey man you gave us the great forum we are just abusing it too our likeing 

:bow:


----------



## exile (Feb 14, 2007)

Infinite said:


> Hey man you gave us the great forum we are just abusing it too our likeing
> 
> :bow:



Is true, Inifinite! (But I'd prefer to say, we're just _taking full advantage of it_... :wink1


----------

